# Question about Subcompact MP accuracy



## BCC (May 18, 2007)

I've gotten quite the handgun bug recently and picked up my 3rd today. The first two were a .45 Nighthawk Talon 5 (1911) and a .22LR S&W 617 (6"). The 3rd is a .9mm S&W MP subcompact.

First thing I did was go to the local range and run a hundred round through the MP. The gun worked flawlessly. I loved everything about it, but crap, I couldn't hit anything.

I mean, with the .22 I can put a 10 shot grouping 2-handed within a 2 or 3 inch grouping at 7 yards and with the .45, 5 shots into about a 4 or 5 inch grouping at 25 yards. Both on the bullseye.

With the subcompact at 7 yards and using the large backstrap, I ended up with a best of about 5 shots in a 6" grouping, not necessarily on the bullseye.

Is this normal? Does the short barrel make the gun that much less accurate? Or is it just that I need to practice to get used to the short distance between the rear & front sight?

I'm gonna clean it tonight and be back at the range Tuesday!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes Mr.BCC your accuracy should be a lot better but I would give it the benfit of the doubt until I had it to the range a few times. You may need to adjust to the gun as well. I had to when I got my frist poly gun. The gun shot fine but I couldn't hit a barn door at ten paces. After about a half dozen trips to the range things started to jell. I like the gun fairly well now. Good luck.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I recently took a defensive pistol class with my M&P compact - I was getting quite acceptable (for me) accuracy, and my instructor was able to take it out of my hands and verify it could do much better.

Nothing wrong with the model. Solid design, well executed.


----------



## balin (May 23, 2007)

I have a M&P 40c. Mine holds respectable groupings if I do my part. I will say that when I got it it was shooting off to the right 1-4 inches depending on the distance. When I looked at the sights they were visably off and I had the local gunsmith at the shop adjust them for me as they were to tight for me to move.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

I have a full sized MP 40 and a MP compact. My 40 is very accurate and my 9mm compact is very close to being just as accurate at about 10 yards. My son and I had a little shoot off with my compact and we were both amazed at how accurate it was. Wish I had kept the target to post here but didn't. 
By the way he just barely out shot me with his thirty five year old eyes against my sixty nine year old eyes!:minigun::smt067


----------



## JaxFL904 (Aug 11, 2007)

seem accurate to me


----------



## Thek9 (May 9, 2007)

BCC,

Think about your grip. Shoot more. Relax. Have Fun.

Tom


----------

